# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  cration commande scan rseaux

## doublegold

Bonjour, 

Je suis entrain de rdige une commande Powershell en c# qui a pour but de scanner un rseaux.

la commande doit :
                         - Ping des rseaux ip afin de savoir qu'elle pc est prsent dans le rseaux 
                         - Tester sur les machine qui rpondent qu'elles ports  sont ouvert ( ou du moins , si certain ports sont ouvert )

Premier probleme que je rencontre est donc le ping , quand je vaux scanner de gros rseaux cela met normment de temps, du coup je voudrais trouver une solution
j'ai penser par exemple a envoy les ping sans rponse puis a regard un peut plus tard dans le cache arp les adresses enregistrer se qui je pense me ferai gagner du temps.
puisque je n'aurai donc pas attendre les rponses pour envoy les autres ping .

pouvez-vous me dire si mon ides et bonne et si vous connaissez d'autre technique plus ou moins bien .

----------

